# Deity names for my new Novel Idea



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 24, 2012)

I already began creating new names for some of my gods and goddesses but I am trying to think what I might be basing them off of and what they sound similar to. I'm thinking maybe some early Egyptian when it comes to the last three, but the first two I'm not so sure. What cultural/mythological resemblance do these names remind you of?

Neku

Vereshu

Gesha

Qajaaf

Anum


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 24, 2012)

Neku - none really; maybe Haitian voodoo

Vereshu - Hindu

 Gesha - Hindu

Qajaaf - Arabic

Anum - Egyptian


----------

